# Problème Ipad 2 désactivé et Itunes



## DLD Group (29 Août 2012)

J'ai mon Ipad 2 qui est désactivé je ne sais pas pourquoi et il me demande de le connecter à itunes mais lorsque je le fais il n'est pas reconnu dans itunes il ne me demande même pas le mot de passe je pense que je vais le formater n'ayant rien d'important dessus mais là encore je n'y arrive même pas avec mon Mac Book Pro.
Si vous avez une idée...
Cordialement
DLD


----------

